# Ball Pythons > BP Husbandry >  HELP! My ball python has substrate in his mouth

## BDwarrior

I just got my ball python 2 weeks ago. i just got him to eat a f/t mouse, however while swallowing it, not only did he eat it backwards, but he got some substrate stuck in his mouth. the substrate is shredded aspen. while frantically searching for what i should do, he seems to have swallowed it. will he be alright?

Also, i've noticed a lot of people saying that you should feed them in a separate container, however since he rejected a mouse a few days back, I felt that he'd be better in the cage he was comfortable in. One thread said to put newspaper down before you feed them and take it out after, should i do this a few days before so he can get used to it?

----------


## rperry03

Feed in his cage. If the substrate is in his mouth simply hold him and pull it out. When I used reptibark it happened a few times and for the most part they treated you like a hero afterwards. It was able to eat it backwards due to the prey being small for him. 

Ball's are a breeze to pull out, try a Boa! They can be moody more often and rambunctious.

----------


## Snakeman

most of us on here, including myself, feed in the cage directly. some people feed in a separate container, whichever works for you and your snake. if you're worried about swallowing substrate i reccomend you switch to peat moss/eco earth. it's brown and in the shape of a brick and can be afound at local pet stores and some gardening stores. it's a little messy and work to take apart, but should your snake swallow it it'll easily pass through with no problem. as for the aspen, if it was a small piece then there shouldn't be a problem unless it was a big chunk or if it was multiple pieces.

----------


## Mft62485

I get that every now and then.  Usually I get a piece hanging out the side of it's mouth, and I try to use the end of the tongs to push it out.  I wouldn't worry about a piece or two of aspen, as long as it's not alot, as that can cause them to spit it back out, not to mention that much just can't be healthy.

----------


## BDwarrior

Thank you guys! I think i'm going to switch to a different substrate. It was a thinner longer piece that was caught across his mouth. His jaw is back together now though and his tongue is flicking in and out. He is also moving around some. I really appreciate the help. I was sort of freaking out lol

----------


## decensored

I use coco-husk. Never had a problem - we used to use aspen and our Orange Ghost got a piece jammed in the corner of his jaw so we try to avoid wood shavings now.  

It sounds like the mouse was too small for your BP.  When we feed our little guy he's gotta stretch his jaw out so far than any substrate (at this time aspen) that was stuck to the feeder fell off when it would get to his mouth.

From what I understand BP's are able to digest the wood shavings so I wouldn't worry.  Its not something you want them to ingest because it was cause internal issues as aspen is very sharp - but the wood is in there so there's nothing you can really do.  I've had snakes eat it by accident and be absolutely fine.  I would just recommend switching substrates for the future.

Cheers

----------


## Skiploder

> I use coco-husk. Never had a problem - we used to use aspen and our Orange Ghost got a piece jammed in the corner of his jaw so we try to avoid wood shavings now.  
> 
> It sounds like the mouse was too small for your BP.  When we feed our little guy he's gotta stretch his jaw out so far than any substrate (at this time aspen) that was stuck to the feeder fell off when it would get to his mouth.
> 
> From what I understand BP's are able to digest the wood shavings so I wouldn't worry.  Its not something you want them to ingest because it was cause internal issues as aspen is very sharp - but the wood is in there so there's nothing you can really do.  I've had snakes eat it by accident and be absolutely fine.  I would just recommend switching substrates for the future.
> 
> Cheers


My snakes regularly ingest aspen and pine while eating their meals.  They have done so for over thirty years with no issues.  

They have eaten small amounts and they have eaten fairly large amounts.  It's not something to worry about.

----------

BDwarrior (09-01-2011),_decensored_ (09-01-2011),_Redneck_Crow_ (09-01-2011),snakesRkewl (09-01-2011)

----------


## deathadder1069

if its the fine shredded aspen it shouldnt be a big problem...i used to use the regular aspen which has bigger pieces and that has gotten stuck in the past but i just pull it out...obviously i stopped using it coz it will get stuck and they couldnt pass it through. As for feeding in seperate tank well its not necessary, you stress the snake from moving it to another tank and most times they wont even eat unless youre doing live and thats even chancy...ive just always fed in their tank and keep my witts about me so i dont get tagged. One thing to do before you open their tub or tank is tap it so they know youre coming and then feed them. Good luck

----------

BDwarrior (09-01-2011)

----------


## Skiploder

> if its the fine shredded aspen it shouldnt be a big problem...i used to use the regular aspen which has bigger pieces and that has gotten stuck in the past but i just pull it out...obviously i stopped using it coz it will get stuck and they couldnt pass it through. As for feeding in seperate tank well its not necessary, you stress the snake from moving it to another tank and most times they wont even eat unless youre doing live and thats even chancy...ive just always fed in their tank and keep my witts about me so i dont get tagged. One thing to do before you open their tub or tank is tap it so they know youre coming and then feed them. Good luck


Big small, it's never made a difference.

Snakes have this amazing ability to exist and thrive without being kept in tubs at constant exact temperatures, fed on silk doilies and pampered like pomeranians.   

One of the amazing and innovative adaptions they utilize is the magical ability to rub their mouths on rocks, hides, water bowls, etc. in order to dislodge large foreign particles from their mouths.  

Ingesting wood substrate poses a minimal risk, if any, for an adult snake.

----------

BDwarrior (09-01-2011),CCfive (09-01-2011),Crazymonkee (09-02-2013),Dangernoodel (12-02-2016),_Inarikins_ (09-02-2013),_Redneck_Crow_ (09-01-2011),somdballs (09-21-2015)

----------


## Redneck_Crow

Darth Jackass once ate almost half of a paper towel--he tends to "gift wrap" his rats.  Some of it was still recognizable when he passed it.  No harm done at all, at least not to the snake.  The paper towel was ruined.

----------


## purlaze

thank you for all of that, my ball python just ate a couple of shavings and i was crying trying to get them out of his mouth thinking he was about to die lol

----------

Dangernoodel (12-02-2016),Louie (09-01-2013)

----------


## Louie

I do use coconut husk but at the same time I feed my snake at different container. Some say it's unnecessary or pointless but for me it's been working and whatnot. Just saying  :Very Happy: 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Havalian

Unless you snake swallowed a very large piece it should not be a problem. I remember the first time this happened to me years after I got my snake; I was very unsettled. My snake absolutely HATES having its head touched so for the most part I keep my fingers a few inches away, and when I tried to get it out my snake wanted no parts of it. The first time my snake had gotten a piece wedged right in the side of its mouth, almost like a tobacco dip. When I woke up the next morning it was gone but I skipped class to take my snake to the vet anyhow. I was informed that due to the size of my snake and the size of the piece of substrate I was describing it would not be an issue for my snake to pass it. They also told me that despite having no hands it was possible my snake had dislodged the piece itself during the night.
Just another story to assuage your feelings of dread.
Unless you're talking about your snake choking down a piece the size of a meal I don't think it's an issue.

----------

